# :) !!!



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I originally posted this on my thread in the breeder section but I guess I should have posted it here, instead. So.....

I just wanted to say THANK YOU SO MUCH to everyone who has recommended breeders and helped me steer clear of the "less desirable" ones. I am in contact with one of the breeders that was highly recommended here and if all goes as planned, my family and I will have the winter puppy we have been hoping for!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Awesome! Who did you decide to go with??


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Huerta Hof!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

PatchonGSD said:


> Huerta Hof!


Perfect choice... you WON'T be disappointed! Robin is amazing.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Good choice!! Congrats!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Well, thank goodness _some_ people listen....


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

PatchonGSD said:


> Huerta Hof!


Great Choice! If all goes as planned I will be getting a pup from her in the spring! Congrats!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Well, thank goodness _some_ people listen....



lol ya and I'm so glad I did! You guys kept me from making a big mistake a couple times! I'm so excited!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

All that typing wasn't for nothing? 
Congrats. If we were in the market for a puppy I'd sure be hitting her up!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I got my dog, Spyder, from the breeder that was recommended to me on here too and look how well he turned out. You should be happy with your pup from Huerta Hof. Referrals are a good thing!


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

PatchonGSD said:


> lol ya and I'm so glad I did! You guys kept me from making a big mistake a couple times! I'm so excited!


You may not have made a big mistake, it is just that going with a good breeder means you have a better chance of less going wrong. On the other hand, if something is to go wrong they will be by your side helping you the entire time. In my mind every puppy is a crap shoot, but I would rather have the odds in my favor  When I get a HH pup, I know that it will be worth every penny!


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Congrats on your choice! Robin is not just a great breeder, but a great person as well, and I'm sure you will be very happy.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Congrats :thumbup:


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Glad you found the board and were open minded enough to consider all the advice and input. I am sure you will be happy with your puppy!

Lee


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I will update more when the breeding takes place and whatever other exciting news there might be between now and then.


----------

